# test



## T Mihelich (Jun 4, 2011)

test


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tom M.  said:
			
		

> test




Did it work?


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 4, 2011)

Yuk! I hate tests. I never pass them :big:


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jun 4, 2011)

4 out of 4 for the spelling

 ????


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 4, 2011)

what are you testing member response time ?
Tin


----------



## wheeltapper (Jun 4, 2011)

Will there be a prize?

Roy


----------



## wheeltapper (Jun 4, 2011)

I can see this going the way of a thread on another forum I'm on.
someone posted "testing, please ignore"

that thread went on for roughly 500 pages and was one of the funniest on the forum.

Roy


----------



## lordedmond (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok I'l play


testing testing 

Mary had a little lamb its feet were covered in lard
very time it moved a foot it slipped back half a yard

Stuart


----------



## Jtrain (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't been studying for a test.


----------



## Cedge (Jun 4, 2011)

Was this one of those multiple choice things?


----------



## T Mihelich (Jun 4, 2011)

Clearly not being able to delete your own post is not a good thing.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh *groan*. Just shoot me now.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 5, 2011)

Did I pass?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 5, 2011)

> Clearly not being able to delete your own post is not a good thing.


I may check out the settings when I get a chance but we did have a member that went through and deleted IIRC a couple hundred posts. to "Clean things up" this is why we have mods and admins. If bunches of folks decided to "clean up" there posts in this manner a lot of threads would lose there continuity and meaning. 
So am guessing you posted the Test to see if you could delete it and it would not delete?
I could make this whole thread go away if you like but it seems folks are having fun with it. Fun is good. 
Tin


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought a band roadie was joining. Do you do requests?
Brock


----------



## Cedge (Jun 5, 2011)

FREEEEEEEE BIRD!!!!....(hiccup)


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tom M.  said:
			
		

> Clearly not being able to delete your own post is not a good thing.



It is for us!!


----------



## jct842 (Jun 5, 2011)

been studying for a urine test tomorrow...don't bother me now.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember quite a few years ago now, my son was in the back yard pretending he was in a band, he had a loud speaker calling out

 "Testie 1-2-3 Testie" ??? 

I thought it was bloody hilarious not to mention what the neighbors were thinking. 
Poor little fella, if only he knew the meaning of the term, he will never live that one down.  :big:

Baz.


----------



## websterz (Jun 5, 2011)

One too many testies there...or is it testes? :big:


----------



## lordedmond (Jun 6, 2011)

here's another one



testing testing

Mary had a little lamb she had a bear to
iv'e often seen her lamb but never seen her Bear


----------



## Maryak (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, we're into the Marys. ;D ;D

Mary had a little lamb.
Her father shot it dead,
And now she takes it to school each day,
Between two bits of bread.

Mary had a little lamb,
Its' fleece was black as charcoal,
And every time it wagged its' tail,
You could see its' little eyes roll.

Mary had a little lamb,
Its' fleece was black as soot,
Everywhere this small lamb went,
It's sooty foot it put.

The above it of course. "a test" especially for Mary and her lamb. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Jun 6, 2011)

> Mary had a little lamb,
> Its' fleece was black as charcoal,
> And every time it wagged its' tail,
> You could see its' little eyes roll.



Hmmmmmm ...... the last line was different the way I remember it!


----------



## AssassinXCV (Jun 6, 2011)

How about a CON-test. "Who can repair the most rusty, dusty, dented, inaccurate lathe or mill using the least amount of paid-for parts."

More rules:

-The older the machine, the more points you get
-Rustier the machine, the more points you get
-the more inaccurate of the machine before repair, the more points you get.

Just a thought.


----------

